# How do i get flickering flourescent Lights?



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Guys!

Does anybody know how to get a flourescent light to flicker like the Frightprops "FrightLights"?

I know these are no real f-lights, but i want to use the real ones.

Maybe someone can help me


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ask at a local light shop for any bad ballasts they may have. Just keep in mind that those may quit completely during use.


----------

